# "Аппассионата"



## askurpela (26 Авг 2014)

Товарищи, вот и сбылась мечта *Павлова* - в Днепропетровске появился трехрядный цельнопланочный баян с регистрами. 
Раньше я подобных крокодилов не видел. И, насколько я знаю, Аппассионата - это инструмент, похожий на "Юпитер".
Что это за зверь такой? Я хотел посмотреть ради интереса, но поленился ехать в соседний город 







Местное "Авито"


----------



## zet10 (26 Авг 2014)

Возможно это и неплохой инструмент( нужно смотреть), но к "Апассионате" он не имеет ни какого отношения!То что там прилеплено название это все ерунда!
"Апассионата" это совершенно другой инструмент.
Вероятно этот "крокодил" мастеровой работы какого то кустаря (очень возможно что и неплохого)
Но все это нужно воочию смотреть ,слушать и проверять.


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Авг 2014)

Судя по виду, ему лет 30.


----------



## MAN (27 Авг 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Вероятно этот "крокодил" мастеровой работы какого то кустаря


 Однофамильца ведущего конструктора Московской экспериментальной фабрики музыкальных инструментов В. Колчина? Или надпись на левом полукорпусе тоже однозначно фальшивая?

Евгений51 писал:


> Судя по виду, ему лет 30.


Для справки: первый баян под названием «Аппассионата» был изготовлен в 1970 г. Это сколько лет тому назад? И ещё вопрос "на засыпку": в ещё более старом, но и более распространённом баяне, созданном тем же конструктором, что и "Аппассионата", сколько было рядов в правой клавиатуре и где у него располагались клавиши переключения регистров? Я имею в виду баян марки "Россия". 

Я ничего не берусь утверждать, но может всё-таки не стоит торопиться с категорическими заявлениями типа "не имеет никакого отношения"? Достаточно ли хорошо мы для этого осведомлены об истории наших любимых инструментов? А что если это действительно какой-нибудь редкостный опытный экземпляр конструкции Колчина, предшествовавший той "Аппассионате", каковая нам более-менее знакома и на которой радовал поклонников баяна своим искусством В. Бесфамильнов?


----------



## VikVlDem (27 Авг 2014)

Василий Артёмович Колчин - конструктор, автор моделей баянов. Россия да, тоже его модель. Первый вариант России 1960 года был 3-рядным с 12 регистрами. Второй вариант 1962м г. - пятирядным, с 15 регистрами, а третий вариант 1963 г.- четырёхрядным, с 12 регистрами опять. Был ещё Россия-универсал (1964 г)- тоже 3-рядный с 12 регистрами, а в левой готово-выборной было 6 регистров помимо переключателя. На таком баяне играл А.Сурков. А на фото, может, первый вариант Аппассионаты, пробный, экспериментальный. А может, заказали такой. Раньше исполнители старой школы не гнались за дополнительными рядами.


----------



## zet10 (27 Авг 2014)

*MAN*,
Надписи однозначно не оригинальные.Регистры на правой руке от современного "Юпитера".
Тот кто,реставрировал этот инструмент,тот человек и налипил скорее всего эти надписи.
Внешний вид и надписи мне ни о чем ни говорят,надо смотреть нутро!
А его как всегда "постеснялись" выложить на обозрение))


----------



## MAN (28 Авг 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Надписи однозначно не оригинальные.


 Судите по скруглённой форме буквы "С"? Но дело, как мне кажется, не в их оригинальности или неоригинальности. Согласитесь, что на баяне в его нынешнем виде могла оказаться не только современная юпитеровская регистровая машинка, но и полностью заменён целлулоид, а надписей на первоначальной облицовке могло, кстати, и вовсе никаких не быть.
Тут гораздо важнее, как Вы верно заметили, внутренняя конструкция инструмента. И вот в связи с этим, раз уж Вы, Юрий, сами заговорили об этом, то не могли бы Вы рассказать нам что же именно внутри баяна могло бы подтвердить, что данный инструмент был сконструирован В. А. Колчиным и какие принципиальные внутренние конструктивные отличия от баянов иных моделей имеет "Аппассионата", чтобы её можно было узнать и в трёхрядной версии?


----------



## VladimirL (28 Авг 2014)

MAN (27.08.2014, 10:09) писал:


> А что если это действительно какой-нибудь редкостный опытный экземпляр



Вполне не исключено, несмотря на присутствующие элементы новодела.


----------

